# Harleigh's Day at the Park!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

We headed to the dog park before going to agility tonight. It was SO nice today and we pretty much had the park to ourselves! Harleigh had a blast (as usual) and after 1.5 hours of swimming/fetching, then going to agility class and really working her brain... I actually have a tired dog! I think she may even be snoring a little bit 

I took SO many pictures and I finally dwindled them down to this "small" amount. So here they are...

According to Harleigh... Tennis Ball + Water = Best.Thing.Ever.

















Patiently waiting









She looks so graceful, I can assure you she's not.

















Got tongue?









Happy girl!









Yay for muddy water!









She decided to head to the other pond in the park, so we fetched some more there.









You know how sharks jump up in the air to get their prey? I think she was channeling her inner-shark!









*more*


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Taking a break in the gazebo









You gonna throw that ball anytime soon?









More water fun...

































This dog loves to run!

















That doesn't look very comfortable...









The Flying Harleigh!









*few more*


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I can see youuuuuu! Creep.









She is so dorky.









I know I'm biased, but this dog is so sweet <3

















All done!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

You always capture such great pictures of Harleigh!


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

always great pictures! what do you clip her tags on with?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks! 



BearMurphy said:


> always great pictures! what do you clip her tags on with?


I use a RubIt - I love it! It is so much easier to transfer her tags and since she has so many collars it definitely comes in handy :tongue: She has the Large Round Clip in blue!

Rubit Clips "Carabiner Dog Tag Clips


----------

